# How long does it take for the MAC Pro card to arrive?



## mindy504 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 6, 2006)

It took me about 5 weeks to recieve mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But it was worth the wait.


----------



## mindy504 (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 
_It took me about 5 weeks to recieve mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But it was worth the wait. _

 
HOLY GUACAMOLE!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was 5 weeks *after* your credit card was charged???


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindy504* 
_HOLY GUACAMOLE!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was 5 weeks *after* your credit card was charged???_

 
Wait, did you do it over the phone or mail in? I mailed mine in with a check and after my card was put in the mail then my check was cashed.


----------



## mindy504 (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 
_Wait, did you do it over the phone or mail in? I mailed mine in with a check and after my card was put in the mail then my check was cashed._

 
I turned mine in via fax. I heard that it was quicker......My application was  faxed to them on Monday of last week, then approved by Wednesday of that week. Super quick!! But, I'm most curious about the time it takes for my darn card to arrive. I'm anxious to log into the pro site....


----------



## mae13 (Apr 6, 2006)

I didn't realize you could fax it. Though if one of the documents is a business card, i suppose they would prefer to have it hand no?

Either way, mail to Toronto only takes a couple of days.


----------



## mindy504 (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 
_I didn't realize you could fax it. Though if one of the documents is a business card, i suppose they would prefer to have it hand no?

Either way, mail to Toronto only takes a couple of days._

 
Thanks for your reply.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, I faxed mine in since a girl on makeupalley said it's much faster. One of my documents was a business card, so who knows? Since they did approve me and all.

A couple of days? Hm. I'll keep an open eye in the mail. I've heard it can take up to 1 1/2 weeks for mail to get here from Canada. At that rate, my card will arrive at the same time Sweetie Cake debuts!


----------



## mae13 (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindy504* 
_A couple of days? Hm. I'll keep an open eye in the mail. I've heard it can take up to 1 1/2 weeks for mail to get here from Canada. At that rate, my card will arrive at the same time Sweetie Cake debuts!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah eep! I'm sorry for the confusion, I meant that mail from me to Toronto is only a couple of days. :/

If it's sent regular Lettermail to California from Toronto, I wouldn't expect it to take longer than 10 business days. Whenever I send stuff to the US from Montreal, it usually gets there in 1 to 2 weeks, though the odd letter has taken some seemingly circuitous paths, possibly involving transport by pigeons, and that can slow up the process. But I really would think a week or two for transport from the minute they approve your application is reasonable.

I'm thinking of faxing in my business card, a contract and letter of reference. Is that similar to what you gave in? Also, which number did you use to fax to?


----------



## missytakespics (Apr 7, 2006)

i mailed mine in with a cc#, once the charge hit my account, i had my card in 1 to 1/2 weeks (in on the east coast)


----------



## mindy504 (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 
_I'm thinking of faxing in my business card, a contract and letter of reference. Is that similar to what you gave in? Also, which number did you use to fax to?_

 
Yes, that is similar to what I faxed in. You only need 2 professional proofs, so a business card and either the contract or letter of reference is fine. I faxed it to 905-944-6400 and included a cover page, since the lady at MAC Pro said that would be best.


----------



## KJam (Apr 7, 2006)

It took me about 3 weeks to get mine after the charge showed up. (about 5 weeks after I mailed it off, I got it).


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 7, 2006)

I faxed mine in at about 8:30 am the same day at around 5pm I called to see if it had gotten there and they told me I had been accepted, then about 3-4 days later I saw the charge on my credit card and I had my actual card about a week after that. You should be getting yours anyday now! But I have been having an awful time with their website they have had to reset my online account like 3 times because the site keeps losing my info..how I have no idea but it is a damn joke, I have saved like 3 diff. orders for later and everytime I try to log back in the site tells me my membership info is incorrect and I will have to call the macpro # or email them so then I have to have them reset the account. Quite a nightmare, but I hope yours gets in quick and I hope you have an easy time with their website!

Has this been happening to anyone else?? I talked to someone at macpro and they said they are redesigning their website so it's hit or miss if your order gets saved or put through?


----------



## mae13 (Apr 7, 2006)

Er....maybe this is a dumb question...but how do you fax a business card? Do you tape it to a piece of paper? Do you just stick it in the slot?

*tentatively joins the electronic age...wait, we passed that already didn't we?*


----------



## MacLover (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mae13* 
_Er....maybe this is a dumb question...but how do you fax a business card? Do you tape it to a piece of paper? Do you just stick it in the slot?

*tentatively joins the electronic age...wait, we passed that already didn't we?*_

 
Make a copy of your business card, then fax that over.  Just make sure the copy is clear and they can read it.  This is how I have faxed a business card before.

HTH


----------



## mindy504 (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_Make a copy of your business card, then fax that over.  Just make sure the copy is clear and they can read it.  This is how I have faxed a business card before.

HTH_

 
That is what I did too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made a copy of my drivers license and my business card, and faxed that. It would be rather difficult to stuff my license and/or business card into an actual fax machine, I imagine...hehe


----------



## mae13 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindy504* 
_I turned mine in via fax. I heard that it was quicker......My application was  faxed to them on Monday of last week, then approved by Wednesday of that week. Super quick!! But, I'm most curious about the time it takes for my darn card to arrive. I'm anxious to log into the pro site.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww lucky. I didn't know you could do that but yeah, it will get to you faster. Maybe within a week.


----------



## RootBeeriiz (May 10, 2006)

*What's a MAC Pro card??*

OK, here we go again.....one of my newbie questions  "What's a MAC Pro Card?" is it a type of credit card? Do you have to be a MA to have this? What? tell me, I want to learn all there is to learn about MAC and everything surrounding it....thanks so much for your help and patience with me. This place rocks!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 10, 2006)

Im glad i found this thread cause i was wondering the same thing, how long? how long? ewwwww cant wait im so excited


----------



## Janice (May 10, 2006)

Complete MAC PPID discussion and information located here:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=25432


----------

